# Leaky leak cover pics



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

hehehe, i'm too good to you all. :biggrin:










please discuss. and ruminate on what these may be about. My lips are sealed.

feel free to speculate.

CP


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Considering the last book of his I read was _Rynn's World_, I have to say I won't be expecting a lot from these, even if I do buy them just for completeness.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Considering the last book of his I read was _Rynn's World_, I have to say I won't be expecting a lot from these


aye, he's one of BL's poorer authours in my opinion


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I've not read too much Parker, and can't pass judgement on him as an author. I do, however, at least remember very much liking his Death Watch short story in _Heroes of the Space Marines_, "Headhunted." It was a very fast, gripping, compelling short, taking second-best story in the anthology, in my mind (after AD-B's "One Hate").


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i personally don't think he's had the chance to hone his skills quite like the rest of the authors.  I'd like to see his work improve and i'm sure it will. As long as he keeps at it.

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

_Deathwatch_!. I enjoyed the shorts and can't wait to read the novels . Thanks for posting these, CP.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome. Talon Squad is coming back! Steve Parker writes them very well, they are brilliant SM characters. And now a full novel of them, just brilliant. :biggrin:


Lord of the Night


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Might be interesting...


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

How many other shorts are there? There's _Headhunted_ in Heroes of SM...what about others?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Chaosveteran said:


> How many other shorts are there? There's _Headhunted_ in Heroes of SM...what about others?


_Exhumed_ in _Victories of the Space Marines_. And _Kill Squad_ is the first of the Deathwatch series. A full novel with Prophet, Scholar, Ghost, Omni and Watcher. And of course the mysterious Sigma.

One of the reasons that I like these particular characters is that they, Ghost in particular, make me laugh. Its rare that Space Marine characters can do that, they usually all provoke respect and awe for their sheer awesomeness, but not many of them are funny enough to make a reader laugh. But Talon Squad are.

Its going to be great. :grin:


Lord of the Night


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> _Exhumed_ in _Victories of the Space Marines_. And _Kill Squad_ is the first of the Deathwatch series. A full novel with Prophet, Scholar, Ghost, Omni and Watcher. And of course the mysterious Sigma.
> 
> Lord of the Night


Isn't Kill Squad the POD title containing Warrior Brood and Warrior Coven?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Chaosveteran said:


> Isn't Kill Squad the POD title containing Warrior Brood and Warrior Coven?


It is, but POD titles are a whole different branch of novels. Its not as bad as two main novels sharing the same name.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> It is, but POD titles are a whole different branch of novels. Its not as bad as two main novels sharing the same name.
> 
> 
> Lord of the Night


So has it been released yet (wow, how did i miss it then?!) or is this still work in progress?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Chaosveteran said:


> Isn't Kill Squad the POD title containing Warrior Brood and Warrior Coven?


yes it is.


Lord of the Night said:


> It is, but POD titles are a whole different branch of novels. Its not as bad as two main novels sharing the same name.
> 
> Lord of the Night


as LotN says, it is. However, generally it is frowned upon if two books from the same company have the same name. Hence you'll see two different covers there. To put things in perspective, i've had this set of images since before the POD title _Kill Squad_ came out.


Chaosveteran said:


> So has it been released yet (wow, how did i miss it then?!) or is this still work in progress?


No, this(these) particular Steve Parker novels have not been released yet. It may yet still be a WIP.

CP


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

CP to the rescue! Thanks, now it's clear for me. Sucks that BL didn't prevent this mistake...seems so simple (though I'm sure it's never as simple as it seems...).

Well, in this case, eagerly awaiting the Deathwatch novels!


----------

